# Water temp?



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Today was a hot day and my tank temp got up to 86. Should I let it settle or do a partial water change to bring the temp down?


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

I think the ideal temp for P's are 73F-84F so a partial water change wouldn't hurt!


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

I would not start to worry till the temp got closer to 90, in the wild I bet they get alot warmer water temps, and p's are hardy fish, you would probably shock them more by droping the temp quickly then letting them stay at a warmer temp.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

yeah yo..dont worry ...my temp is usually around 84-85...there just more aggressive and active...when its lower they usualy just chill in one place and dont swim around that often unless the powerheads on


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

i would have to agree with robrefvik,one time my p's tank hit like 92 and i just let it drop on its own,try removing the lids,that should help,but no worries.I keep all my tanks at around 81-83,these fish are from very warm waters.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

try and put a fan over the tank if you can


----------



## renderstream (Apr 10, 2004)

drop some ice cubes in there, that should cool it down.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

too hot was what happened to me
the water was steaming and all my serra's were dead
the temp gauge was off the charts

do a small but frequent water changes to bring it down
if u do too much at once the fish might go into shock


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks fellas. I was able to drop it down to 82 last night but today it jumped up to 86 again. I'm just going to leave it. It's been crazy hot up here the last few days. Still can't get him to eat though. It's been 4 days now and he hasn't eaten anything.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i have one question.... why the hell is your temp that hot?! YOURE IN ALASKA









dont drop ice cubes in but rather put some in a bag and float it around...


----------



## AKPiranhaguy (Aug 13, 2004)

Tell me about it. Yesterday it got up to 89 and today it was around 85. This is crazy. What about his eating? He is still scared. When I walk by the tank, he takes off to his little corner and hides. How long does this behavior normally last? I even cut up some shrimp and put it in today. He still didn't touch it.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

I'd say that anything over 85 degrees is bad news for the fish if not brought down soon. It may not kill them but I cant see how its good for them. Then again what the hell do I know, maby they like it at 98


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

i would do a partial water change


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What should the temp be during the winter time?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Fill a few coke bottles with ice and cold water and drop them in the tank: that should keep the temperature in check









No need to worry unless the temp reaches about 88: it's a fairly gradual change in temperature, so even when the high temperature may be a bit uncomfortable for your fish, they got time to get used to it, and can cope with it.

Guard them closely, though, so you can act if necessary.
Good luck!


----------

